# Best lengthening mascara?? help!



## moccah (May 26, 2008)

I have tried almost every damn mascara out there that promisses to give me long lashes

I've tried l'oreal, maybelline (sky high curves worked the best so far, but they had to discontinue it in holland...




) Rimmel (i bought 2 last week, both crap) diorshow unlimited, chanel inimitable, lancome something with cils...

every unlisted cheap brand in holland, and so on

I have about 300,- euro's worth of mascara in my beauty box and maybe 2 of them I use on a daily base, but not with much joy...

I am curious about everlong by YSL, so if anyone uses this one please give me a review!!

If anyone knows another good lengthening mascara (cheap or expensive I dont really care at this point) please let me know


----------



## nunwekk (May 26, 2008)

I find that a mascara primer really helps with length and volume.

I have been in search for some time of how to get my lashes exactly how I want them- and I have found the perfect combo that works for me and I am always getting compliments on my eyes.

I use shiseido mascara base as the primer; loreal volumnious for volume; and max factor stretch and separate for length. Used in moderation (remember less is more- unless perhaps you are going for an evening and/or party look) you will have beautiful lashes.


----------



## Ashley (May 26, 2008)

Imju/Deja Vu's Fiberwig is great for lengthening.


----------



## andrrea (May 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Ashley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Imju/Deja Vu's Fiberwig is great for lengthening. Most definitely!!!
And a primer helps with "regular" mascaras.


----------



## katnahat (May 26, 2008)

Wet 'n Wild Wink. It's curling, volume and length. I cost $4.00. It's the best. No clumps and goes on really smooth. I think it would beat the most expensive brands.


----------



## perlanga (May 26, 2008)

Best lengthening mascara hands down is Maybelline Unstoppable, but Wet n WIld megaplump has a better formula so I combine the Unstoppable brush with the megaplump formula.


----------



## greeneyedangel (May 27, 2008)

I like NYX Doll Eye Mascara for Lengthening and Volumizing- its a great mascara


----------



## moccah (May 27, 2008)

most of the brands are not even available in holland



I would have no idea where to get it...strawberrynet only sells the big names as far as I know

Like maybelline unstoppable ive never even heard off... :S


----------



## kissesfromchels (May 27, 2008)

MAC's PRO LONGLASH. it's absolutely incredible. i have shorter blonde lashes and this mascara performs miracles on them. it's pretty waterproof and there are no clumps either. one of the best things about it is it's smooth finish. it can be dressed up but it's also great for everyday use.


----------



## Louvain (May 27, 2008)

I use estee lauders projectionist with clinique primer and it gives me really thick,long lashes


----------



## Adrienne (May 29, 2008)

I just recently tried Loreals double extended in waterprooff and i was amazed.


----------



## MascaraGuru (Apr 19, 2012)

I like a combination of RevitaLash for conditioning and LashFusion for the dramatic effect. It really boosts the volume of my tiny eyelashes!


----------



## TeresaDouglas (Apr 20, 2012)

I have a Mary Kay mascara that does its job well. My innermost lashes are pretty short, and this mascara helps to give them some volume. It doesn't clump either.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 20, 2012)

My favorite is Maybelline Lash Stiletto, have you tried that one yet? It gets mixed reviews some love it. like me, other hate it. (It smells funny is the biggest complaint, and yes, it does.) i also like the Maybelline XXL, there are several kinds of that one, but they all have the primer on one end and a mascara on the other. And everyone who said using a primer will give you longer lashes is right! This one has it built in and I use it for my "going out on the town" mascara.


----------



## narwhal4life (Apr 21, 2012)

l'oreal false fiber lashes is my favourite and its supposed to be similar to the YSL faux clis. Try that one out. It makes my short lashes look crazy good.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Apr 21, 2012)

I've heard good things about Too Faced Better Than False Lashes.

It's basically a mascara and then a lash extension. So you put one coat of mascara, one of the lash extensions and then another coat of mascara to cover the white lash extensions. It's supposed to look like false lashes, but not the work of putting them on.


----------



## StellaSunshine (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've heard good things about Too Faced Better Than False Lashes.
> 
> It's basically a mascara and then a lash extension. So you put one coat of mascara, one of the lash extensions and then another coat of mascara to cover the white lash extensions. It's supposed to look like false lashes, but not the work of putting them on.


 WOW!  All I can say is WOW!  I just tried this for the first time today.  My lashes look incredible.  I have found my new HG mascara!  Buh bye Diorshow....


----------



## Suzich (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *moccah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> most of the brands are not even available in holland
> 
> 
> ...


 Why don`t you try ebay? There are some great sellers who sell NYX, Mary Kay, Cover Girl etc...

I don`t know  anything about Lancome Cils Booster,  haven`t tried it, but I had Lancome Hypnotic Drama and only heaven was the limit of my lashes which are already very long



! I haven`t experienced this with other mascaras, but I didn`t like it because my eyelashes were just too long!


----------

